# Chị em văn phòng bị viêm đường tiết niệu phải làm sao?



## Tuyết 8291 (3/1/20)

Nhiều chị em công sở bị tiểu rắt, tiểu buốt mà không biết rằng đó là một trong những biểu hiện rõ nhất của bệnh viêm đường tiết niệu. Có những lý do không ngờ khiến chị em văn phòng dễ bị viêm đường tiết niệu cụ thể như:

*Quá bận rộn và nhịn tiểu*
Công việc bận rộn khiến không ít chị em ngại đứng lên, ra ngoài. Khi đó gây áp lực khiến bàng quang phải làm căng hết mức để chứa nước tiểu, vi khuẩn, cặn bã sẽ lắng đọng, gây viêm nhiễm và ảnh hưởng chức năng của bàng quang.

*Ngồi một chỗ quá lâu*
Việc ngồi quá lâu một chỗ khiến cho “vùng kín” không được thông thoáng, vi khuẩn dễ dàng xâm nhập, và sinh sôi nảy nở.

*Vệ sinh kém*
Việc vệ sinh kém và không đúng cách dẫn đến việc vi khuẩn ở “vùng kín” được tích tụ lại và dễ dàng tấn công đường niệu gây viêm. Hay việc dùng giấy vệ sinh kém chất lượng, thường xuyên không có giấy, …những yếu tố gây dị ứng, kích ứng và viêm nhiễm.

*Lười uống nước*
Việc lười uống nước làm cho cơ thể thiếu nước, không đào thải thường xuyên vi khuẩn và cặn bã, chất độc ra bên ngoài. Thiếu nước cũng là nguyên nhân chính gây cơ thể nóng trong và dễ mắc viêm đường tiết niệu.





​*Chị em nên làm gì khi bị viêm đường tiết niệu?*
– Không nên nhịn tiểu: nhịn tiểu sẽ không tốt cho thận và các bộ phận bài tiết. Do đó, bạn cần luyện tập thói quen đi tiểu thường xuyên hơn nhé.
– Vận động nhẹ nhàng: Chị em không nên ngồi một chỗ quá lâu mà khoảng một tiếng nên đứng dậy đi lại hoặc vận động nhẹ để đảm bảo khí huyết được lưu thông. Và cũng để cho vùng kín thông thoáng hơn.
– Tăng cường uống nhiều nước: Uống nước đầy đủ, mỗi ngày đảm bảo từ 1, 5 – 2 lít nước. Uống đủ nước giúp đào thải các chất cặn bã, ổn định nhiệt độ cơ thể. Ngoài ra, đi tiểu nhiều lần do uống nhiều nước cũng đừng ngại, vì quá trình này sẽ giúp bàng quang liên tục được rửa trôi vi khuẩn, mảng bám … ra ngoài.
– Vệ sinh sạch sẽ: Thường xuyên vệ sinh cơ quan sinh dục của bạn sạch sẽ mỗi ngày. Tuyệt đối không được mặc quần lót khi quần chưa khô bởi điều này sẽ dễ cho vi khuẩn và nấm mốc sinh sôi và phát triển.
– Không nên lạm dụng kháng sinh trị tiểu buốt, tiểu rắt: việc lạm dụng kháng sinh vừa gây mệt người, vừa không an toàn và không tránh khỏi tái phát. Bạn nên dùng thuốc có thành phần thảo dược để trị tiểu buốt tiểu rắt nhiều khi cũng hiệu quả không kém kháng sinh, hiệu quả lâu dài và an toàn cho sức khỏe.


----------

